# Denial for 93571



## kvogel03 (Feb 14, 2019)

Hello,

I have billed 93458 26, and 93571. 93571 is being denied by Medicaid.  It is also being denied by Medicare plus blue.  Does the 93571 need a modifier ?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Feb 14, 2019)

kvogel03 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have billed 93458 26, and 93571. 93571 is being denied by Medicaid.  It is also being denied by Medicare plus blue.  Does the 93571 need a modifier ?



Yes, you need a modifier for what vessel was performed.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## kvogel03 (Feb 21, 2019)

Ok will give it try.  The Medicaid denial I have states missing or incomplete POS.  So do you think I would need to add a 59 or 26 along with the other anatomical modifier ?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Feb 21, 2019)

kvogel03 said:


> Ok will give it try.  The Medicaid denial I have states missing or incomplete POS.  So do you think I would need to add a 59 or 26 along with the other anatomical modifier ?



Yes, you need modifier -59 after the diagnostic exam.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## kvogel03 (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks for your help 

Kayla


----------



## deeva456 (Mar 5, 2019)

93571 requires modifier 26 when performed by a physician in a hospital cath lab.  Check your Medicare fee schedule and it should show what modifiers are allowed. 

Dolores


----------

